# [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?



## lunar19 (20. Mai 2013)

*[Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

[Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltsverzeichnis 

Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Persönlicher erster Eindruck
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Die äußere Erscheinung
Innenaufbau
Montage
Inbetriebnahme
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
Danksagung

An dieser Stelle geht zunächst ein großes Dankeschön an Fractal Design, welche mir das Produkt zuverlässig und schnell zur Verfügung gestellt und somit diesen Test erst ermöglicht haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Einleitung

  Die wahrscheinlich bekannteste Produktreihe der schwedischen Firma „Fractal Design“ ist die sogenannte Define-Serie. Die silent-optimierten Gehäuse sollen neben der Lautstärke auch in der Kühlleistung und natürlich der Optik überzeugen. Doch neben diesen gibt es auch noch eine Variante, die Arc-Reihe. Diese ist mehr als die anderen auf Kühlleistung getrimmt und verzichtet so auch auf die Fractal-typische Dämmung. Hier im Test steht nun die Revision des „alten“ Arc Midi in der R2-Variante. Ob die Neuerungen sinnvoll waren und was das neue Gehäuse leistet, weden wir nun im Test klären.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Spezifikationen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Um auch die Herstellermeinung mit einzubringen, ist diese hier im Spoiler genannt:



Spoiler



Designed with high airflow in mind while consistently holding a minimalistic, sleek look and feel.
  (= _Das Gehäuse wurde mit dem Hintergedanken eines hohen Air-Flows konstruiert, während es trotzdem das minimalistische und schlichte Design beibehält._)

  Featuring a window side panel to show off your set up in style.
  (= _Um das verbaute System in das rechte Licht zu rücken, wurde ein Seitenfenster verbaut._)

  Extensive water cooling support, designed to support thick radiators in the front and top positions
  (= _Wasserkühlungen werden mit umfangreichen Maßnahmen unterstützt, das Gehäuse ist so gebaut, dass es dicke Radiatoren in der Front und dem Deckel unterbringen kann._)

Three Silent Series R2 fans with integrated fan controller included
  (= _Im Lieferumfang befinden sich drei Silent R2-Lüfter, welche über die eingebaute Lüftersteuerung geregelt werden können._)

HDD cages are now split 5 + 3 and are both rotatable and removable for maximum configuration and airflow
  (= _Die Festplattenkäfige wurden getrennt in die Aufteilung: 5+3. Beide sind, um die beste und kühlste Konfiguration zu ermöglichen, drehbar und entfernbar._)

  Support for up to 8 hard drive bays with accommodation for an additional 2 x 2,5” inch drives behind the motherboard
  (= _Es werden acht Festplattenplätze geboten, wobei weitere zwei hinter dem Mainboardtray liegen (2x 2,5“)_)

  Easy installation and configuration with ample cable routing space making it simple for everyone to make a very tidy looking computer build
  (= _Dank das großzügig bemessenen Platzes für die Kabelverlegung ist ein sehr sauberes Aussehen möglich._)

  Removable fan filters for easy dust maintenance and washing
  (= _Entfernbare Staubfilter für die Lüfter machen die Wartung und das Waschen einfacher._)


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Persönlicher erster Eindruck

  Als ich das Gehäuse zum ersten Mal sah, empfand ich die großen Mesh-Flächen unpassend, wenn man in der Front einen gebürsteten, sauberen Look erreichen möchte. Auch die Auslegung auf Kühlleistung anstatt der Lautstärke entsprach nicht meinem bisherigen Bild der Firma „Fractal Design“ und machte mich neugierig. Ob es ein gutes Update war oder doch eher eine Verschlechterung, werden wir nun klären.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Verpackung und LieferumfangVerpackung​Das Arc Midi R2 kommt fractal-typisch in einem braunen Karton, welcher schwarz bedruckt ist. Die Vorderseite ziert eine Zeichnung des Gehäuses, welches mit schwarzen Streifen eingerahmt ist. Auf diesen findet sich dann die stilisierte Schneeflocke, das Logo des Herstellers, sowie der Name und die Produktbezeichnung. Auf der Rückseite sind dann die Hauptfeatures in neun kleinen Texten niedergeschrieben und mit Nummern einem Modell darunter zugeordnet. Dieses zeigt die Hauptbestandteile des Produkts. Wieder zu finden sind die schwarzen Balken. Auf den Seiten sind dann die Spezifikationen abgedruckt, außerdem ist eine dritte Zeichnung mit dem Innenleben des Arc Midi R2 vorhanden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Öffnet man das Paket nun also, kann man auf die Vorderseite des Gehäuses blicken, welche von zwei Styropor-Trägern eingerahmt wird. Das Gehäuse befindet sich darüber hinaus auch noch in einer Plastikfolie. Hat man also den Schutz entfernt, muss nur noch die Klebefolie auf dem Fenster entfernt und die kleine Schachtel aus dem Innenraum geholt werden. Diese beinhaltet den restlichen Lieferumfang.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Lieferumfang​Zum Lieferumfang gehört also neben dem Arc Midi R2-Gehäuse eine Montageanleitung mit Garantieschreiben, zahlreiche Schrauben sowie einige Kabelbinder. Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:



Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Montagematerialen
Montageanleitung
Garantieschein
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Insgesamt ist das Gehäuse gut und sicher verpackt und der Karton liefert alle nötigen Informationen. Der Lieferumfang entspricht jedoch nur den wichtigsten Dingen und geht nicht in Form von irgendwelchem Zubehör darüber hinaus.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Äußere ErscheinungAllgemein​Allgemein betrachtet ist das Arc Midi R2 ein Midi-Tower von normaler Größe. Im Vergleich mit anderen Exemplaren erscheint er nur ein bisschen breiter. Das Gehäuse ist komplett in schwarz gehalten, einzig im Inneren sind weiße Aklzente zu finden. Wichtig ist dabei jedoch zu erwähnen, dass große Flächen an der Front und dem Deckel aus Mesh bestehen. Der Rest ist zum größten Teil aus Metall gefertigt. Eine weitere Auffälligkeit, welche das Gehäuse von anderen abhebt, ist das Vorhandensein eines Fensters, welches sich angenehmerweise nur über den Mainboard-Tray erstreckt und nicht das Netzteil freigibt. Dies ist leider oft nicht bedacht. Das Fenster besteht aus Kunststoff und ist dunkel eingefärbt, so dass zum Beispiel leuchtende Teile nicht störend blenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Front​Kommen wir nun also zu einer detaillierten Beschreibung der Front. Von vorn betrachtet fallen im oberen Bereich zunächst die zwei Laufwerksschächte ins Auge, welche von Slotblenden verdeckt werden. Diese sind in der selben Struktur wie die restliche Front hergestellt. Unter diesen findet sich dann eine große Mesh-Fläche, welche im unteren Bereich vom „Fractal Design“-Logo geziert wird. Das gesamte Mesh-Element kann auch entfernt werden, indem im oberen Bereich an zwei Punkten gedrückt wird. So fällt die Fläche dann einfach nach vorn hinaus und gibt den Blick auf den einen mitgelieferten Lüfter sowie einen freien Lüfterplatz frei. Der weiße Ventilator ist im 140mm-Format gebaut. Hinter diesem befindet sich dann der Laufwerks-Käfig. Wichtig ist auch, dass das gesamte Mesh-Element mit einem Staubfilter versehen wird, der sich über diesen Mechanismus einfach säubern lässt. So muss nicht mehr aus dem Inneren versucht werden, diesen zu entfernen.

  Insgesamt wirkt die Front aufgrund der metallenen Optik sehr edel. Fasst man diese jedoch an, muss man erkennen, dass es sich leider nur um Plastik handelt. Ein weiterer Negativ-Punkt ist, dass die Mesh-Verkleidung recht locker sitzt und wackelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Heck​Der hintere Bereich ist meist konventionell gehalten und verfügt über eine Neuerung. Im mittleren Teil neben den PCI-Slotblenden, welche waagerecht ausgerichtet sind, findet sich nämlich auch noch eine Blende, welche senkrecht verläuft. Diese wird am oberen Ende mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt und mündet unten in eine Halterung. Insofern also keine neue Technik, allerdings mit dem folgenden Sinn: wenn der Nutzer über eine Erweiterungskarte verfügt, welche jedoch nicht mit dem PCI-e-Slot auf dem Mainboard verbunden werden muss, kann diese einfach dort montiert werden und nimmt keinen Platz auf dem Board weg. Mögliche Geräte wären zum Beispiel Lüftersteuerungen, wie sie manchen CPU-Kühlern beiliegen. Über diese Blenden-Konstruktion findet sich dann ein weiterer 140mm-Lüfter, dessen Blätter ebenso in weiß erstrahlen. Über diesem ist dann per Thumbscrews die Deckel-Abdeckung befestigt, welche entfernbar ist. Im unteren Bereich findet sich dann wieder die Aussparung für die Montage des Netzteils, welche von innen mit isolierendem Schaumstoff ausgekleidet ist, um wenig Vibrationen an das Gehäuse zu übertragen. Leider finden sich keine Öffnungen für Wasserkühlungs-Schläuche. 

  Alles in allem bietet das Arc Midi R2 mit dem zusätzlichen Slot eine praktische Erweiterung, welche aus der ersten Version übernommen wurde. Ansonsten ist der hintere Aufbau weitestgehend gleich geblieben, verschwunden sind nur die Lüftersteuerung sowie die Öffnungen für die Schläuche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Oben​Von oben betrachtet ist zu sagen, dass die sich die Oberseite in zwei Bereiche unterteilen lässt. Das I/O-Panel und die Mesh-Platte. Das I/O-Panel ist an dem vorderen Ende platziert und bieten neben den Audio-Anschlüssen auch zwei USB 3.0-Slots. Ebenso findet sich eine dreistufige Lüftersteuerung, welche in den Stufen 12V, 7V und 5V arbeitet. Im Vergleich zum ersten Modell ist die Steuerung vom schwer erreichbaren Heck zur gut zugänglichen Front gewandert und hat an Größe gewonnen. Außerdem findet sich am Panel auch noch der beleuchtet Power-Button sowie ein recht kleiner Reset-Knopf. Hinter dem vorderen Element ist dann eine große Mesh-Fläche zu finden, welche leider genauso wie die Front ein wenig wackelt und nicht komplett fest sitzt. Die Fläche kann von hinten her abgenommen werden, da sie nur verschraubt ist. Ist die Abdeckung abgenommen, blickt man auf drei freie Lüfterplätze, welche jeweils 120mm oder 140mm-Lüfter fassen können. Ein weißer Lüfter ist auch wieder vormontiert, und zwar an der Rückseite.

  Insgesamt ist die Lösung des abnehmbaren Deckels eine interessante Maßnahme. Da das gesamte Mesh-Element auch wieder mit einem Staubfilter versehen ist, wird auch auf dieser Seite auf Sauberkeit geachtet und die schnelle Zugänglichkeit ist gewährleistet. Das I/O-Panel bietet darüber hinaus alle nötigen Anschlüsse sowie eine praktische Lüftersteuerung. Einzige Kritik ist das etwas billige Aussehen der Plastikelemente.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Unten​Legt man das Gehäuse nun also auf die Seite, kann man auch den unteren Aufbau des Arc Midi R2 begutachten. Hier sticht vor allem der großflächige Staubfilter ins Auge, welcher den Netzteilplatz und den unteren Lüfterslot abdeckt. Der Filter ist nach hinten hin entfernbar und somit auch einfach zu reinigen. Das Case steht darüber hinaus auf vier Füßen, welche unterschiedlich groß sind. Die Vorderen haben einen größeren Durchmesser als die Hinteren. Alle vier sind aber in metallener Optik gehalten. 

  Auch bei der Unterseite setzt man wieder auf Bewährtes. Es findet sich kein Grund zur Kritik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Seitenteile​Von vorn betrachtet auf der linken Seite findet sich dann das auffällige Feature, nämlich das Seitenfenster. Es ist abgedunkelt und gibt angenehmerweise nur den Blick auf das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte preis. Das Netzteil und der restliche untere Bereich sind nicht einzusehen. Es besitzt eine, an zwei Ecken, runde und an den anderen Ecken, abgeschnittene Form. Das Fenster ist von innen am Seitenteil befestigt. Auf der anderen Seite findet sich eine solche Scheibe natürlich nicht, hier sind keine Auffälligkeiten festzustellen. Verschraubt werden beide Teile über Thumbscrews.

  Insgesamt ist das Fenster gut geschnitten und bietet einen schönen Einblick in das Innenleben. Ein nettes Extra.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zusammenfassend gesagt wirkt das Arc Midi R2 optisch zweigeteilt. Dank des metallenen Aussehens in der Front beginnt es edel, allerdings schmälert das viele Mesh diesen Eindruck. Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden, inwiefern es stört oder eben nicht. Von den gebotenen Features kann das Gehäuse allerdings überzeugen, es wurden einige Errungenschaften der ersten Version beibehalten und Kritikpunkte, wie zum Beispiel die Lüftersteuerung am Heck, beseitigt. Bis jetzt ein guter Auftritt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ InnenaufbauAllgemein​Öffnet man nun also die Seitenteile, so kann man den Innenraum betrachten. In diesem können Mainboards vom Mini-ITX bis zum ATX-Format untergebracht werden. Außerdem können acht 3,5“- oder 2.5“-Laufwerke im vorderen Bereich verstaut werden, eine Besonderheit ist allerdings, dass sich auf der Rückseite des Mainboard-Trays noch einmal zwei 2,5“-Laufwerke, wie zum Beispiel SDDs, montiert werden können. Weiterhin sind zwei Laufwerksschächte für 5,25“-Geräte gegeben. Der Innenraum ist in schwarz lackiert, weist jedoch bei den HDD-Käfigen, Lüftern sowie Slotblenden weiße Akzente auf. Als Besonderheit dieses Gehäuses können bis zu sieben Ventilatoren im Inneren verbaut werden, von welchen drei schon vorinstalliert sind. Dabei handelt es sich um die 140mm-Exemplare aus der „Fractal Design“-Reihe „Silent R2“, welche sich bis jetzt recht gut schlagen konnten. 

  Insgesamt bietet das Arc Midi R2 also die Eigenschaften eines normalen Midi-Towers, welcher auf Kühlleistung ausgelegt ist. Wie sich die zusätzlichen Features schlagen, wird sich jetzt zeigen müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Vorderer Abschnitt​Betrachtet man nun also den vorderen Abschnitt des Innenraum, so ist dieser, wie üblich, in zwei Abschnitte einzuteilen. Der Erste beinhaltet die beiden Laufwerksschächte im 5,25“-Format. Diese Geräte werden einfach verschraubt, da keine werkzeuglose Montage vorgesehen ist. Leider sind die Laufwerke ebenfalls nicht entkoppelt gelagert. Im Raum über den Einschüben kommen dann auch die Kabel vom Frontpanel an, welche durch den oberen Käfig geführt werden und dann hinter dem Mainboard-Tray liegen. Im zweiten Abschnitt sind dann die acht Einschübe für Festplatten im 3,5“ und 2,5“-Format, welche auf die weißen Schienen geschraubt werden. Auf diesen liegen die Datenspeicher entkoppelt, da die Verschraubung durch Gummiringe hindurch geführt wird. Ist die HDD verschraubt, muss die Schiene nur noch wieder in den Käfig geschoben werden. Insgesamt finden sich zwei Festplattenkäfige, welche geteilt sind. Im Oberen können fünf Geräte untergebracht werden, im Unteren bis zu drei. Beide Käfige sind darüber hinaus auch um ein kleines Stück hach hinten versetzbar, was ermöglicht, dass auch in der Front 240mm-Radiatoren platziert werden können. 

  Zusammenfassend ist zusagen, dass der vordere Bereich durch die Modularität der Festplattenkäfige überzeugen kann. Auch die Montagemöglichkeit eines Radiators ist positiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Die Mitte​Der mittlere Bereich des Arc Midi R2 wird, wie üblich, vom Mainboard-Tray in Beschlag genommen. Dieser ist aufgrund der Kompatibilität zu verschiedenen Platinen-Formaten mit vielen, beschrifteten Löchern versehen, in welche dann die Abstandshalter geschraubt werden. Aber auch sonst ist dieser Bereich durch Vertiefungen gekennzeichnet. Die wichtige Aussparung hinter der Position der CPU auf dem Mainboard ist natürlich auch gegeben, um den Kühlerwechsel zu vereinfachen. Eingerahmt wird der Tray von fünf gummierten Öffnungen für die Kabelverlegung, von welchen die unteren drei recht großzügig bemessen sind. Die oberen zwei Aussparungen über der Einbauposition sind, dem Zweck angepasst, kleiner gehalten. Über diesem Bereich findet sich dann auf der hinteren Position ein 140-mm-Lüfter, dessen Kabel in den Innenraum hängt. Ein weiterer Einbauplatz, vor dem schon montierten, ist noch leer. Im unteren Abschnitt ist dann auch wieder ein Lüfterplatz zu finden, welcher von unten durch den Staubfilter geschützt wird. Auf der anderen Seite des Trays, also von hinten betrachtet, sind dann die beiden Vorrichtungen für eine Montage von zwei 2,5“-HDDs zu finden.

  Insgesamt bietet der mittlere Bereich mit dem Montageplatz für zwei 2,5“-Festplatten ein nettes Extra, welches den vorderen Bereich bei Bedarf optisch und kabeltechnisch entlasten kann. Ein guter Auftritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​Der hintere Bereich​Im hinteren Bereich ist oben dann ein weiterer 140mm-Lüfter zu finden, welcher weitere farbliche Akzente setzt. Unter diesem sind dann die acht Slotblenden zu finden, welche per Thumbscrews am Gehäuse befestigt sind. Dabei sind sieben Stück konventionell angeordnet und für die Montage von Erweiterungskarten auf dem Mainboard gedacht. Der achte Slot dient einem Gerät, welches nicht mit der Platine verbunden werden muss, da kein Datenaustausch von Nöten ist, so zum Beispiel eine Lüftersteuerung. Unter diesem Bereich ist dann der Montageplatz für das Netzteil, welches auf Schaumstoff-Türmen gelagert wird. Somit ist das PSU nach unten entkoppelt. Um es auch zum Heck hin zu isolieren, wurde außerdem ein Kunststoff-Ring angebracht, welcher die Weitergabe von Vibrationen verhindert. Nach unten hin ist der Lüfterplatz wieder durch den Staubfilter geschützt. 

  Der zusätzliche Erweiterungs-Slot ist eine gute Möglichkeit zum Platzsparen. Auch die Entkopplung des Netzteils kann überzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 
  Insgesamt finden sich im Inneren des Gehäuses mehrere interessante Features, welche die Montage erleichtern und mehr Platz schaffen. Ob diese jedoch wirklich zur Anwendung kommen, wird sich nun zeigen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Montage

  Kommen wir nun also dazu, das System in das Arc Midi R2 einzubauen. Dafür müssen zunächst die beiden Seitenteile über Thumbscrews geöffnet und abgenommen werden. Dadurch, dass die Platten nicht sehr schwer sind, da sie, anders als in der Define-Serie, nicht gedämmt sind, ist dies einfach zu bewerkstelligen. Es können nun die Abstandshalter aus dem Lieferumfang an den entsprechenden Positionen in den Tray geschraubt werden. Dafür wird auch eine kleine Schraubhilfe beigelegt. Ist dies erledigt, kann das Mainboard auf die Halter gelegt werden und ebenso verschraubt. Aufgrund des großzügigen Innenraums ist dies recht einfach zu erledigen. Als nächstes werden dann die Anschlüsse des Frontpanels mit denen auf der Platine verbunden. Hierbei fällt positiv auf, dass sich vom USB3.0-Anschluss des Gehäuses auch ein USB-2.0-Anschluss abgabelt, was ermöglicht, dass auch Systeme ohne internen USB-3.0-Anschluss die Frontausgänge nutzen können. Nun können die Laufwerke und Festplatten verbaut werden. Die 5,25“-Geräte werden dabei einfach nur am Gehäuse verschraubt, die 3,5“- oder 2,5“-Geräte werden entkoppelt auf Gummiringen gelagert und dann verschraubt. Dadurch, dass das Testsystem leider keine 2,5“-Festplatte umfasst, konnte der rückwärtige HDD-Slot nicht genutzt werden. Nun können diese Geräte auch durch SATA-Kabel mit der Hauptplatine in Verbindung gesetzt werden. Als nächstes folgt nun die Montage des Netzteils, welches, wie schon beschrieben, entkoppelt gelagert wird. Es wird einfach mit den üblichen vier Schrauben montiert. Nun können die Stromkabel am Mainboard verbunden werden, also das 24-Pin-sowie das 8-Pin-Kabel. Dank des Raums hinter dem Mainboard-Tray stellt das Verlegen kein Problem dar. Jetzt wird noch das Stromkabel für die Speichermedien und Laufwerke angeschlossen, bei manchen Netzteilen kann die Lüftersteuerung auch noch verbunden werden. Diese wird im nächsten Schritt dann auch noch mit den Lüfterkabeln verknüpft, da diese im Auslieferungszustand noch einzeln im Gehäuse hängen. Zuletzt kann jetzt noch die Grafikkarte eingesetzt werden. Dafür müssen nur zwei (oder drei) Slotblenden entfernt und die Karte eingesetzt werden. Diese wird noch schnell mit dem Netzteil verbunden und die Montage ist erledigt. Nun werden noch die beiden Seitenteile angeschraubt und fertig.

  Alles in allem verläuft die Montage problemlos und kann auch von Anfängern auf diesem Gebiet bewältigt werden. Dank des Abstands hinter dem Tray ist auch das saubere Verlegen der Kabel nichts schwer. So kann man also, mit ein bisschen Arbeit, durch das Fenster auf ein aufgeräumtes Inneres blicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Inbetriebnahme

  Hat man den Rechner nun also mit den nötigen Strom-, Bildschirm- und USB-Kabeln verbunden (usw.), kann das System mit einem Druck auf den mittigen Power-Button gestartet werden. Dieser leuchtet nun in blauem Licht auf und bleibt auch so. Das Fenster gibt den Blick auf das arbeitende System frei.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Kühlleistung

  Nun soll die Messung der Temperaturen erfolgen. Dafür wurde dieses Testsystem in das Gehäuse eingebaut:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
  Allgemein wird die Kühlleistung in drei Stufen getestet, nämlich den Stufen der Lüftersteuerung. Also laufen die Lüfter auf 5V, 7V und 12V. Dabei wird einmal die Temperatur im Idle, also dem Leerlauf bei der Musikwiedergabe gemessen und dann wird bei Furmark und Coredamage eine 100%-ige Auslastung generiert, um die Hitzeabfuhr während einer Gaming-Session oder ähnlichem zu testen. Die Werte findet ihr unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Auswertung*: Blickt man auf die ermittelten Werte, so kann sich das Arc Midi R2 unter 12V gut im oberen Bereich ansiedeln. Dies gilt für die Temperatur des Prozessors sowie der der Grafikkarte. Unter 7V sinkt die Leistung etwas, so dass sich das Gehäuse nun im mittleren Bereich des Testfeldes wiederfinden lässt. Unter 5V sinkt die Leistung erwartungsgemäß dann wieder ab, allerdings sind die Werte keineswegs gefährlich und immer noch akzeptabel. Insofern also für einen Midi-Tower eine überzeugende Leistung, doch wurde diese über die Lautstärke erreicht?
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Lautstärke

  Da bei der Arc-Serie von Fractal Design eher die Kühlleistung anstatt der Lautstärke im Vordergrund steht, wird hier interessant, ob das Gehäuse trotzdem alltagstauglich ist. Es wurden zwar einige Maßnahmen ergriffen, um Vibrationen zu mindern, allerdings ist kein umfassendes Dämmkonzept eingearbeitet.
  Unter 12V arbeiten die Lüfter leider recht hörbar und übertönen das System im Idle. Unter Last fällt dies zwar nicht mehr so stark auf, da die Lüfter ja auf dem Niveau vom Idle bleiben, allerdings ist dies nicht als positiv anzusehen.
  Unter 7V sinkt der Lärmpegel etwas und im Leerlauf kann man gut arbeiten. Unter Last treten die Lüfter nicht störend in Erscheinung.
  Unter 5V sind die Ventilatoren nur noch wenig zu hören. Dies merkt man auch an der Kühlleistung, welche im Vergleich zu 12V schon merklich abgenommen hat. Trotzdem ist dieser Modus der wahrscheinlich erträglichste.

  Insgesamt ist die Lautstärke leider nicht die Parade-Disziplin des Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. Dies ist auf die fehlende Dämmung und den Pegel unter 12V zurückzuführen. Bei 5V ist das Gehäuse aber auf jeden Fall altagstauglich.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Fazit

  Kommen wir nun zur abschließenden Bewertung des Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass sich das Gehäuse in fast jeder Disziplin gut geschlagen hat und einen angenehmen Eindruck hinterließ. Die Kühlleistung kann überzeugen, ebenso fallen die drei mitgelieferten 140mm-Lüfter positiv auf. Unter 5v ist das Arc Midi R2 auch gut verwendbar. Neben der Leistung kann es allerdings auch mit einigen Features überzeugen, wie zum Beispiel das gut geschnittene Fenster und der Festplattenplatz hinter dem Mainboard-Tray. Auch der zusätzliche Erweiterungsslot und die entkoppelte Lagerung der Festplatten sind gut. Allerdings gibt es auch negative Punkte, welche vor allem die Lautstärke unter 12V betreffen. Hier kann das Gehäuse geräuschempfindliche Menschen abschrecken, daher sollte man sich vor dem Kauf dieser Tatsache bewusst sein. Leider fehlen auch die Öffnungen für Schläuche einer Wasserkühlung am Heck. Als letzter Punkt sei noch genannt, dass die Optik teils billig wirken kann, da viel Kunststoff verwendet wurde. Dies ist jedoch meine persönliche Meinung und jeder muss für sich allein entscheiden, ob das Gehäuse gefällt. In Anbetracht des Preises von ca. 90€ ist dem Gehäuse aber ein gutes Preis/Leistung-Verhältnis anzurechnen, welches den Gold-Award auch begründet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Weiterführende Links

  Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 bei Fractal: Arc Midi R2 - Fractal Design

  Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich: Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)

  Ankündigung bei PCGH: Arc Midi R2 - neuer Midi-Tower aus dem Hause Fractal Design
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## lunar19 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung*


So, damit geht dieses Review nun endlich auch online  Ich hoffe, es gefällt und freue mich wie immer über Anregungen, Kritik und Verbesserungen. 

Viel Spaß damit ​


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Test von diesem schönen Gehäuse.


----------



## gandolf11 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Super Review. Wirklich ein super Test des Cases!


----------



## lunar19 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Danke euch beiden


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Super Test, schönes Case! TOP wie immer von dir lunar19

Ist das vordere Meshgitter so locker das es im Alltag stört, also übertragen sich  Festplattengeräusche oder geht das? Ich habe das "alte" ARC und bin absolut zufrieden(!), du hast zwar geschrieben das es unter Werkslüftern bei 12V laut werden kann (wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Fractals Stärke auch nicht in ihren Lüftern sehe *hüstel*), aber ich würde behaupten, dass man das ARC durchaus sehr leise bekommen kann und dennoch sehr kühl.

Die alte Front gefällt mir besser, dafür find ich das Innenleben des neuen ARC R2 super und das man jetzt in der Front besser/variabler Lüfter befestigen kann, wie gesagt, ich find's ein super Case. Und, ich finde der Kunststoff ist ziemlich stimmig zum Rest des Gehäuses, finde das nicht so negativ.

grüße caduzzz


----------



## lunar19 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Super Test, schönes Case! TOP wie immer von dir lunar19
> 
> Ist das vordere Meshgitter so locker das es im Alltag stört, also übertragen sich  Festplattengeräusche oder geht das? Ich habe das "alte" ARC und bin absolut zufrieden(!), du hast zwar geschrieben das es unter Werkslüftern@12V Werkslüftern bei 12V laut werden kann (wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich Fractals Stärke auch nicht in ihren Lüftern sehe *hüstel*), aber ich würde behaupten, dass man das ARC durchaus sehr leise bekommen kann und dennoch sehr kühl.
> 
> ...


 
Danke  Nein, so locker sitzt die Abdeckung nun auch wieder nicht, sie klappert nur, wenn man sie anstößt bzw. mit ein wenig Schwung berührt. Also Vibrationen werden nicht übertragen. 

Zur Optik: Kommt eben auf den individuellen Geschmack an


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Zur Optik: Kommt eben auf den individuellen Geschmack an


 
hehe, ja, das stimmt, aber wie gesagt: es funktioniert beim ARC leise und kühl! Ob die neue Front auch auf's alte ARC passt? Hmmm.....der Basteldrang kommt durch 

edit: eine Frage hätte ich noch: könnte man das Fractal Logo abpopeln?  Ist das nur ein aufkleber oder i-wie fester...?


----------



## lunar19 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*



> Ob die neue Front auch auf's alte ARC passt? Hmmm.....der Basteldrang kommt durch



Hmn, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...Aber würde bestimmt interessant aussehen 



> edit: eine Frage hätte ich noch: könnte man das Fractal Logo abpopeln?  Ist das nur ein aufkleber oder i-wie fester...?



Also das wird wohl eher nichts, das Logo ist ganz schön fest am Kunststoff...ich würde sagen gut verklebt oder so...


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

jut, danke dir!


----------



## Horilein (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*



caduzzz schrieb:


> edit: eine Frage hätte ich noch: könnte man das Fractal Logo abpopeln?  Ist das nur ein aufkleber oder i-wie fester...?



Hihi, ich war so traurig das mein Define R3 keins hat^^,ja so ist das eben.
Schickes Case und schickes Review
Danke lunar19.


----------



## lunar19 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Danke


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Erstklassiges Review! So viel Arbeit hätte ich nicht erwartet!


----------



## lunar19 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Dankeschön


----------



## facehugger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Schönes und vor allen Dingen sehr ausführliches Review Und mit den verbauten Luffis auf 5V oder NB eLoops sollte auch Ruhe "im schicken Karton" herrschen...

Gruß


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*



facehugger schrieb:


> oder NB eLoops sollte auch Ruhe "im schicken Karton" herrschen...


 
DAS würde mich ja auch mal interssieren, ob die eLoops "laut" werden aufgrund des Abstandes zum Filter bzw. Front..?


----------



## Autorocker (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Denkt ihr die Kühlleistung im Gegensatz zum alten Arc, hat sich verbessert oder nicht?


----------



## DB1978 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Tolles Review, Danke dir


----------



## sinchilla (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

so nach langer suche für ein neues gehäuse bin ich wohl mit diesem  fündig geworden. meine ansprüche waren deckenlüfter, unten liegendes  netzteil, ein seitenfenster( für die diagnose led am mainbord) & schlichte optik. all dies scheint das gehäuse zu erfüllen & somit kann mein altes themaltake shark endlich in rente gehen. schönes review!


----------



## MG42 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 –an der Spitze der Kühlleistung?*

Danke für deinen Review, wollte mit dem Gedanken spielen mir die Rev.1 zuzulegen, weil die 3,5 HDD Platze in 2*4 aufgeteilt sind und ich eine SSD und 3 HDDs gerade zum umbauen gedacht sind, wäre blöd wenn ich die SSD inkl. 3,5" Adapter mit Malertape an die Seite tape.
Könntest du mal ein Bild ohne Front(plastik) machen, wenns nicht zuviele Umstände macht ?

m(f)g42

Edit: falls jemand noch die Rev. 1 hat und nicht mehr benötigt...

Edit2: Kann man den oberen HDD Käfig (5er) auch nach unten setzen?


----------

